# Borage Plantation in North India



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source!

Over here I'm trying to
get rid of them as fast as I can. If you start now chances are that they will bloom in mid-October. 
If the condition is too cold then they might overwinter until the next Spring to bloom.
Also try the white flower variety.


----------

